# Contender Problem....



## .338BAR (Nov 21, 2010)

I just purchased a 10"44 mag. stainless custom shop barrel for my stainless G1 frame. Took it to the range and on the first shot it broke open! I now can hit the end of the barrel hard and it will open. Any suggestions? I have no problems with my other barrels.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 21, 2010)

Is it a new or used barrel and does it have the older one piece locking bolt or the newer two piece? If it has the one piece call T/C and have them send you a new one.
If it is the two piece, the barrel popping open means the locking bolt is not fully seating. Color it with magic marker and slam it closed and then open it and see how far the locking bolt is going in. You may need to take a small file and stroke it a few times across the bolt. Very common with Contenders, once you get the barrel locking right, you should not have any problems.
Usually they wont lock enough to even cock the hammer or they lock up and you can't get it open. Also be sure to close it firmly.
here is a picture of the locking bolt.

http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=64


----------



## .338BAR (Nov 21, 2010)

It is a new barrel and the locking bolt is the two piece kind. I will try that. Thanks.


----------



## CAL (Nov 21, 2010)

Open it up and put some oil down in the locking bolt.You want it to close tight just not quite tight as yours is closing.If it is too loose,your gun will not group.Been there and done that had to get a Bellums .001 oversize to put it back to shooting tight.


----------



## .338BAR (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the information. Hope to work on it tommorow afternoon.


----------



## Win1917 (Nov 23, 2010)

I just picked up some of those heavy duty locking bolt springs that frank posted a link to. They helped on a barrel I have that I felt wasn't locking up tight enough.


----------



## armalite (Dec 18, 2010)

never see any of those pro. hunters on tv having trouble with their TC. they say they are the best gun you can buy.


----------



## trial&error (Dec 19, 2010)

armalite said:


> never see any of those pro. hunters on tv having trouble with their TC. they say they are the best gun you can buy.



And you never see them open a new one and say lets go hunting and see if it works.  Usually they immediately begin to modify/tune up  their guns before ever even pulling the trigger.


----------



## Richard P (Dec 19, 2010)

Barrel lock-up is one of the problems that occur. When a new frame or barrel is brought in it would be good to try the combinations and determine if any have this trouble. Another potential is the hammer spring breaking. Hunters wont experience this nearly as often as target shooters. However, sptings being what they are, it is a good plan to have an extra spring and know how to install it. If you dont have a slave pin for this, you should.
   If you shoot it a lot it would be wise to install a new spring before hunting season. You could even take that spring out after the season and go back to the old one, reserving the new one for only hunting seasons. 
   Once in a while a firing pin spring may break or the pin may break, but these are rare occurrences. All in all the Contender is well designed and rugged. Not many designs can match their versatility and value.


----------



## .338BAR (Dec 21, 2010)

I guess I got good and bad news. The problem had nothing to do with the barrel. There is something wrong with the frame. Called TC and they said ship it to them and they will be glad to fix it free of charge. As for the TC Haters I have never had a problem with any of my others including my encores and other contenders. If you can find me a gun manufacturer that has never had a problem with any of their guns please let my know so I can buy one or two!


----------



## Win1917 (Dec 21, 2010)

Virtually every hater rant starts off with something about TV. I figure anyone who sits on the couch that much just doesn't have anything better to do.


----------



## shockmastermike (May 21, 2011)

great guns


----------



## Buck Hammer (May 21, 2011)

I like my T/C'.  Shoots good and no problems so far.  Looking to get a pistol, encore.  Any suggestions?


----------

